# Daemoness Cimmerian Redwood Burl Sixer! Scorpion Inlay!



## jbcrazy

I figured I wouldn't do this because really a lack of ability to get nice pics. But the latest progress and awesome pics got me so excited I just had to share. 

Just a broad run down of the specs.

Six String Cimmerian Body Shape w/ PRS Carve
Redwood Burled Top w/ matching Overlay
Custom Headstock Design
Ebony Board
Maple Bolt On Neck 25.5 Inch scale
Mahogany Back
Bareknuckle Coldsweat Pickups
Locking Tuners
Schaller Hannes Bridge
Scorpion Inlay

Its turning out pretty damn sweet. Better than I imagined it really. Without much more typing here ya go. 

















Dylan is freaking spectacular. The neck still needs to be carved, and we're still deciding what to do w/ the back of the guitar... (all natural or some sort of black burst.) But yes. I am quite excited! Here's some close ups of the inlay design. Details... details... details.












This thing should be finished at around the same time as Nolly's... I think. Not too sure, but that day can't come any sooner.


----------



## drmosh

Oh dear lord, that looks stunning.
I saw a pic of that top before, but I just can't get over how amazing it is.
I think spalted maple has met its match (for me at least  )


----------



## Metalus

Nolly's is finished. Where's urs dude?


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Holy crap 
The top!
The inlay!!
Fucking gas


----------



## jbcrazy

Metalus said:


> Nolly's is finished. Where's urs dude?


 
His six string is still incomplete. His seven is amazing though too. So amazing that I have this strange urge to go sell my house to put down deposits on 100s of Daemoness...


----------



## jbcrazy

drmosh said:


> Oh dear lord, that looks stunning.
> I saw a pic of that top before, but I just can't get over how amazing it is.
> I think spalted maple has met its match (for me at least  )


 
I'd take redwood burl over spalted maple anyday...  Especially this one Dylan had.


----------



## drmosh

Metalus said:


> Nolly's is finished. Where's urs dude?



get with the times, Nolly has another 6 coming


----------



## -Nolly-

Wicked! The inlay looks amazing in person, glad you've seen it now!
Also, that top is just something else. I love the way the lower part looks like flames, then the horns are darker almost like they're burnt. When that thing is all cleared it's going to be fucking righteous.


----------



## Alberto7

This guitar is made of fire. That top is absolutely unreal . Holy crap, I can't get over Dylan's work... That inlay... THAT inlay is godly. I'd probably leave the back with a natural finish, but that's just me; I'm all for natural finishes . Can't wait to see this when it's done!


----------



## sk3ks1s

So, does that thing come with some sort of fire retardant jump suit or something so you don't burn alive while playing it?


----------



## s_k_mullins

Beautiful guitar!! 
I love the redwood burl, and that inlay is amazing!


----------



## OrsusMetal

I didn't know he had an inline headstock design. That looks great!


----------



## technomancer

Looks great, what are the inlay materials?


----------



## jbcrazy

OrsusMetal said:


> I didn't know he had an inline headstock design. That looks great!


 
I think Dylan would do anything as long as it fits the Daemoness style. I asked for a custom headstock and he was all for it.


----------



## jbcrazy

technomancer said:


> Looks great, what are the inlay materials?


 
I can't say I am too sure. I remember he told me awhile back but... I can't recall. I know Abalone and MOP was dicussed. If Nolly could chime in or even Dylan himself, it probably would be better.


----------



## mhickman2

I think I'm going to take field trip to the o.c. and play all your gear jbcrazy. sorry, it's rude to invite myself.


----------



## jbcrazy

Alberto7 said:


> This guitar is made of fire. That top is absolutely unreal . Holy crap, I can't get over Dylan's work... That inlay... THAT inlay is godly. I'd probably leave the back with a natural finish, but that's just me; I'm all for natural finishes . Can't wait to see this when it's done!


 
I hear ya about the natural. But I think we're going with a translucent black finish. I am thinking its' gonna look like a charcoal which is exciting, and a slight burst on the edges. 

Dylan suggested this and so far listening to his suggestions has yielded nothing but great results.


----------



## jbcrazy

mhickman2 said:


> I think I'm going to take field trip to the o.c. and play all your gear jbcrazy. sorry, it's rude to invite myself.


 
Bring some Fat Tire Beer and we're on!


----------



## -Nolly-

The inlay is made from several metal powders mixed with epoxy, as well as mother of pearl and abalone.


----------



## jbcrazy

-Nolly- said:


> The inlay is made from several metal powders mixed with epoxy, as well as mother of pearl and abalone.


 
Well there ya go! Nolly has chimed in, and I learned something today.

I actually don't see many guys doing the metal powder thing.


----------



## -Nolly-

Yeah, I hope I haven't just blown one of Dylan's trade secrets..


----------



## mhickman2

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah, I hope I haven't just blown one of Dylan's trade secrets..



I think you're ok homie. He's not the only one who does this, he just does it better than most.


----------



## cataclysm_child

Man, that top is friggin amazing!


----------



## Roo

I keep seeing this in progress when I head in. Definitely going to start cementing the designs for my 6, so when I get a new job I can set aside some cash for it. Better start selling some axes!

This is going to be sweeeet


----------



## jbcrazy

I hear ya. You and Dylan are making save up my Seven String Daemoness fund.


----------



## yacker

That top is unreal. Looking at this guitar plus the other Daemoness guitars depresses me. Works of art man......works of art that I don't own.


----------



## daemonessaxes

jbcrazy said:


> I can't say I am too sure. I remember he told me awhile back but... I can't recall. I know Abalone and MOP was dicussed. If Nolly could chime in or even Dylan himself, it probably would be better.


 Inlay materials: Mother of pearl, Abalone, Iron, Brass....


----------



## jbcrazy

daemonessaxes said:


> Inlay materials: Mother of pearl, Abalone, Iron, Brass....


 
Thanks Dylan.  There ya have it from the man himself.


----------



## theo

What material is that inlay made from?


----------



## jbcrazy

theo said:


> What material is that inlay made from?


 
Read a few posts up.


----------



## theo

Sorry, didnt see there was a second page... kinda in mourning about DT. brain isnt working right


----------



## jbcrazy

theo said:


> Sorry, didnt see there was a second page... kinda in mourning about DT. brain isnt working right


 
All will work out in the end my friend. Be strong.


----------



## theo

I'm trying.. Its hard though. One of my mates is in tears..


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

That's a smokin' top!


----------



## Jontain

The top on that is unreal!


----------



## Alberto7

Stealthtastic said:


> That's a smokin' top!



Quite literally.


----------



## jbcrazy




----------



## Lord_Elixer

Holy crap that top is delicious...


----------



## Rashputin

Thats amazing. Did you sell your Blackmachine?


----------



## -Nolly-

Fucking YES! 
I couldn't picture how that blackburst would look but it came out incredible!


----------



## technomancer

That is turning out awesome


----------



## jbcrazy

Rashputin said:


> Thats amazing. Did you sell your Blackmachine?


 
Looks that way sadly. Not exactly a fun decision.


----------



## jbcrazy

-Nolly- said:


> Fucking YES!
> I couldn't picture how that blackburst would look but it came out incredible!


 
Yeah. I figured out some formula awhile back. Dylan suggests. I nod along. Its been working out great so far.


----------



## scherzo1928

I felt a little sick when I heard that this top would be getting some paint... But yeah, JB'sformula seems to work perfectly.


----------



## Johnboy_Ice

It looks like he's holding a freaking torch.... this is is gorgeous


----------



## Raoul Duke

Johnboy_Ice said:


> It looks like he's holding a freaking torch.... this is is gorgeous





Looks like that sucker is on fire


----------



## Johnboy_Ice

Indeed it does.

Now, although I know that it's way out of my price range, I'm thinking about starting to save up now to get a Daemoness way down the road.... everything I've seen by Dylan is absolutely stunning. How much does one of his custom jobs usually sell for? I know it varies on woods and such, but I don't really want to submit a quote request on the website because I am very much not serious about buying one soon.


----------



## jbcrazy

Johnboy_Ice said:


> Indeed it does.
> 
> Now, although I know that it's way out of my price range, I'm thinking about starting to save up now to get a Daemoness way down the road.... everything I've seen by Dylan is absolutely stunning. How much does one of his custom jobs usually sell for? I know it varies on woods and such, but I don't really want to submit a quote request on the website because I am very much not serious about buying one soon.


 
Dylan is a really cool dude. I think he'll gladly give you his price via e-mail. All I can say is, a basic single humbucker, excellent tonewood, awesome finished guitar starts at 1,500 british pounds. Everything else extra.. expect an increase.


----------



## Hollowway

jbcrazy said:


> Yeah. I figured out some formula awhile back. Dylan suggests. I nod along. Its been working out great so far.



I think everyone should follow that. The dude knows his metal axes!


----------



## -Nolly-

jbcrazy said:


> Yeah. I figured out some formula awhile back. Dylan suggests. I nod along. Its been working out great so far.



Hahaha, so true 
I'm following this tried-and-tested method with the pink stain on mine - I haven't seen the ink he's using, but he tells me it is PINK AS FUCK so I'm trusting him on that.


----------



## Jontain

One day.... one day I HAVE to get dylan to make me an axe.

There are not enough luthiers that put this much passion into their work, and man does it show!


----------



## jbcrazy

-Nolly- said:


> Hahaha, so true
> I'm following this tried-and-tested method with the pink stain on mine - I haven't seen the ink he's using, but he tells me it is PINK AS FUCK so I'm trusting him on that.


 
I can't wait to see that. Dylan Metalizing Pink....


----------



## theo

god.. I wish he were based in australia!


----------



## Pauly

Jontain said:


> One day.... one day I HAVE to get dylan to make me an axe.
> 
> There are not enough luthiers that put this much passion into their work, and man does it show!



I'd be happy with just a block of wood with an inlay!


----------



## jbcrazy

Pauly said:


> I'd be happy with just a block of wood with an inlay!



You should see his artwork, which should be on display sometime in the future. Really, really amazing.


----------



## jbcrazy

Nolly is a cool cat. Taking new pics for me. Thanks man!  I get more excited each picture.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I'm pretty sure its just the angle the pic was taken, but god damn those frets look huge


----------



## Customisbetter

Everyone is going to ask how he painted that.


----------



## Xaios

God damn, that looks cool!


----------



## mhickman2

Here's a way to play with fire and not get burned. Screw you guys. As soon as I start to think I just might be satisfied with my rig. Y'all go and post shit like this. I think the only cure for my gas is to get the hell off of this forum. Ha ha.


----------



## 4Eyes

I'm glad to see another guitar with hannes bridge.


----------



## jbcrazy

Ello ya'll.  Finish line is nearing. On Dylan and Nolly's discretion I switched to a hybrid chrome/black schaller bridge. Looks cool to me.

I love the picture that shows off the arch carve. Very classy, very mean. Very sexy!! Electronics, machine heads, and completing the finish. Awesome work.


----------



## Despised_0515

Wish there was a 7-string hannes for a DC727 I'm craving. 

Turned out soooo sick man!! Congrats! That top is epic.


----------



## Black_tear

That "inlay"... is it painted? it looks very different from anything i've seen before.


----------



## espman

Black_tear said:


> That "inlay"... is it painted? it looks very different from anything i've seen before.


 
Nope, Dylan is just godly when it comes to inlay work, and pretty much luthiery in general 
I think the materials that were used were posted earlier


----------



## Andromalia

Whoa.


----------



## daemonessaxes

Black_tear said:


> That "inlay"... is it painted? it looks very different from anything i've seen before.



As was mentioned earlier; I work mainly in pearl, abalone, iron, bronze, brass, aluminium and I use black pigment in an epoxy matrix for the black lining work. I think that there is still some confusion out there as to what is possible within inlaying. I would describe inlaying as; (drawing ability x patience x understanding of materials) = good inlay.
The scorpion inlay is about 1.8mm deep into the fretboard. There is a place for handpainting on guitars but this must always be under a clear lacquer and again work within the constraints of the type of finish used on the guitar.


----------



## technomancer

daemonessaxes said:


> As was mentioned earlier; I work mainly in pearl, abalone, iron, bronze, brass, aluminium and I use black pigment in an epoxy matrix for the black lining work. I think that there is still some confusion out there as to what is possible within inlaying. I would describe inlaying as; (drawing ability x patience x understanding of materials) = good inlay.
> The scorpion inlay is about 1.8mm deep into the fretboard. There is a place for handpainting on guitars but this must always be under a clear lacquer and again work within the constraints of the type of finish used on the guitar.



So how much of the scorpion is inlay versus pigmented epoxy? It looks like the majority of that one (the silvery grey of the scorpion body) is an epoxy mix.


----------



## daemonessaxes

technomancer said:


> So how much of the scorpion is inlay versus pigmented epoxy? It looks like the majority of that one (the silvery grey of the scorpion body) is an epoxy mix.



I count 84 pieces of pearl, one area of brass (the sting) and the rest is iron + some blacklining.


----------



## technomancer

daemonessaxes said:


> I count 84 pieces of pearl, one area of brass (the sting) and the rest is iron + some blacklining.



Cool. Don't take that the wrong way either, I was just curious. You can obviously see there are shitloads of tiny pearl pieces along the back / tail /etc etc etc and the design is intricate as hell and looks fantastic


----------



## Roo

Holy crap thats freaking amazing!


----------



## daemonessaxes

technomancer said:


> Cool. Don't take that the wrong way either, I was just curious. You can obviously see there are shitloads of tiny pearl pieces along the back / tail /etc etc etc and the design is intricate as hell and looks fantastic



Ha Ha No.. don't worry. I'm just trying to explain the process a little better.


----------



## Rommel

Big thumbs up to you Dylan. Really nice work.


----------



## technomancer

daemonessaxes said:


> Ha Ha No.. don't worry. I'm just trying to explain the process a little better.


----------



## jbcrazy

VicerExciser said:


> Wish there was a 7-string hannes for a DC727 I'm craving.
> 
> Turned out soooo sick man!! Congrats! That top is epic.


 
I feel ya man. Thing is though. I love Hipshot too.


----------



## Lewk

Saw this badboy in person today.The inlay looks friggin amazing


----------



## jbcrazy

Lewk said:


> Saw this badboy in person today.The inlay looks friggin amazing


 
Ah.... I want to see!!!!


----------



## Daggorath

Fantastic work there, I really look forward to seeing more of his guitars.


----------



## jbcrazy




----------



## jbcrazy

The guitar is complete for the most part. Got some coldsweats coming in all black. So excited... just gotta get Dylan the money and it'll be shipped!


----------



## SirMyghin

Saw page 1, completely smitten by the top, saw the final finish, feelings completely destroyed by a black burst and gloss finish.


----------



## jbcrazy

i dig poly finishes after my experiences w/ oil finishes. unfinished necks w/ satin oil are cool... I will always have some sort of nitro/poly gloss coat on all my guitars from here on out.


----------



## technomancer

This looks awesome but I will say it would have been hot as hell without the burst too. Never been impressed with oil finishes on bodies, probably because I know it takes much less time and effort to do than a good poly or nitro finish.


----------



## SYLrules88

wow i hadnt seen this thing in a while. this is beautiful!!

*jbcrazy* was the process impeded at all by you not being located in the UK? its beginning to look like i need to go with this company if i ever get a custom, solely for the stunning inlay work dylan can do.


----------



## jbcrazy

SYLrules88 said:


> wow i hadnt seen this thing in a while. this is beautiful!!
> 
> *jbcrazy* was the process impeded at all by you not being located in the UK? its beginning to look like i need to go with this company if i ever get a custom, solely for the stunning inlay work dylan can do.


 
I don't think so. I'll wait till the guitar is actually delivered to me then I can give you any issues I run into.

So far, Dylan's been nothing but great to me during the process. He tells you whats up... asks you questions... gives you feedback. He's actually better than most of the local US luthiers I've dealt with who don't talk to you or keep you in the loop.

Patrick Hufschmid does the same, and he's in Switzerland... so nope... long distance luthiery I have yet to have a nightmare story.

Also about the poly/gloss finishes. To me its more of a taking care of issue rather than a money or sound issue. With oiled guitars like blackmachine or Blackdroid, the care of mantaining the wood prestine is much more of a hassle.

I love how oil looks actually.  And a hard hard hard protective cover for a softer wood like Redwood Burl is a must either way.


----------



## narad

I agree with the sentiments about the top, buuuut it still looks great and I bet in person there's all sorts of subtlety that doesn't come across in these photos.


----------



## SirMyghin

To clarify I didn't necessarily mean no gloss = oil , satin would do I think. It may be the lighting but that looks to be a fairly thick poly. I am sure Narad is right.

The real test is how will it play though. Redwood being a softwood is generally written off by me, however seeing your top.... argh!


----------



## jbcrazy

SirMyghin said:


> To clarify I didn't necessarily mean no gloss = oil , satin would do I think. It may be the lighting but that looks to be a fairly thick poly. I am sure Narad is right.
> 
> The real test is how will it play though. Redwood being a softwood is generally written off by me, however seeing your top.... argh!


 
Satin Nitro does sound like fun.  I really can't wait to get this thing in house through the Axe-FX rig.


----------



## scherzo1928

jbcrazy said:


> The guitar is complete for the most part. Got some coldsweats coming in all black. So excited... just gotta get Dylan the money and it'll be shipped!


 
I think this just became my favorite headstock of all time. 

I mean this particular one btw, with that desigh/wood/finish/binding combo.

Also, the atlantean in the back is


----------



## Jogeta

that is the best six string i've ever seen!
i'm going to start saving for a Daemoness!


----------



## jbcrazy

scherzo1928 said:


> I think this just became my favorite headstock of all time.
> 
> I mean this particular one btw, with that desigh/wood/finish/binding combo.
> 
> Also, the atlantean in the back is


 
thanks man. Yeah, I designed it way back, always wanted this exact headstock on a guitar... I drew it by pencil and Dylan made it way cooler.

It was orginally supposed to be black, but the redwood looked so cool, I'd be crazy to not want that overlay.

Spectacular!


----------



## Roo

This axe is spectacular, it really is just breathtaking. Dylan's work appears to have that affect.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe one of the prettiest guitars i have ever seen.... wow.


----------



## Alberto7

HumanFuseBen said:


> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe one of the prettiest guitars i have ever seen.... wow.



Somebody is really excited!  But I do understand that feeling... It's just utterly amazing!


----------



## SamSam

Having made an order for my first Daemoness recently. I was lucky enough to see this guitar and the pink intruder in person. The finish on that guitar is incredible to behold. I'm tempted to put another deposit down if he has more of that wood to spare. They would make a swee sweet pair. Nom Nom Nom.

Honestly his guitar look incredible in photos and he's very selective of the photos he uploads onto the site to ensure that they are accurately represented, but no photo can do them justice. And on top of all this he's one of the most sound guys I've ever met, really helpful offering great insight and suggestions. I'm currently still finalising all the details on my build and I have full confidence he will exceed all my expectations.


----------



## narad

Man, if you're in the shop you gotta take some pictures of the burl atlantean for me! I am starving for updates.


----------



## Lewk

narad said:


> Man, if you're in the shop you gotta take some pictures of the burl atlantean for me! I am starving for updates.



I may be popping over there in the next week or so, if I do I'll take my camera.


----------



## TimSE

holy shitballs that wood is unreal!
looks like its onfire


----------



## s_k_mullins

That wood looks amazing!


----------



## poopyalligator

That is quite possibly the nicest guitar that i have ever seen.


----------



## Pete27

that is just sick sick sick! love that wood. and that inlay is just insane. more great work from dylan. congrats dude.


----------



## NeglectedField

That headstock just looks so much better than the 3-a-side one.


----------



## technomancer

I swear the next person that bumps this before there are updated pics is getting a perma ban


----------



## TCOH5246

Daemoness has always impressed me, and that inlay!

So boss.


----------



## joaocunha

Fricking awesome, man! Indeed, it is one of coolest looking axes I've ever seen. That top looks like flame!

Congratulations, guys.


----------



## Xifter

Ressurecting thread to get final thoughts from jb and to say that this is the most gorgeously metal guitar I have ever seen.


----------



## Pat_s1t

Fuck me that guitar is awesome. The burl actually makes the grain look like flames, fucking nice!


----------



## darren

Whoa. How did i miss this one? That body wood is just... wow. I wouldn't have covered it with a black burst, but man... that redwood looks like its on FIRE!


----------



## technomancer

Damnit every time I see this surface I hope for updated pics


----------



## UnderTheSign

technomancer said:


> Damnit every time I see this surface I hope for updated pics


Same here


----------



## wannabguitarist

technomancer said:


> I swear the next person that bumps this before there are updated pics is getting a perma ban



So who are you gonna ban?


----------



## drmosh

I still almost shit myself when I see that redwood. incredible



wannabguitarist said:


> So who are you gonna ban?



whoops


----------



## technomancer

wannabguitarist said:


> So who are you gonna ban?



ALL OF YOU


----------



## -Nolly-

There are finished pics on Facebook:

Login | Facebook

If that doesn't work for people, just join the "Daemoness Guitars" profile (not the group)


----------



## MJS

I can definitely say I've never seen a top I like more than that one. 

It's almost a complete waste of a good inlay because I can't stop looking at the top long enough to appreciate it.


----------



## technomancer

MJS said:


> I can definitely say I've never seen a top I like more than that one.
> 
> It's almost a complete waste of a good inlay because I can't stop looking at the top long enough to appreciate it.



That redwood burl is indeed majorly hot


----------



## skyeDCCCXX

It's on fire!!! Dean should do this instead of trying to paint crappy flames on their guitars. 



(Looking at you DIME-O-FLAME)...


----------



## noob_pwn

dude, congratulations, that is one of the hottest guitars ive ever seen


----------



## Xide88

this baby (guitar) is f***ing amazing!!!!!!!

Alan is really one of the best luthier!!!!!


----------



## iamrichlol

Alan?


----------



## craigny

WOW....sooooo nice!


----------

